# What is the difference between the Modula MTM and the Natalie P?



## supermoore1025 (Jan 1, 2010)

Also wondering which one of the PE pre design build's I choose, I see alot on the site but I don't know which to choose


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

what kind of speakers you going to use?


----------



## supermoore1025 (Jan 1, 2010)

Either the the Modula MTM or the Natalie P design


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

for the natalie p design I'd say the Dayton XO2W-2K 2-Way Crossover 2,000 Hz, I couldnt find the speakers for the modula mtm so I am assuming they are the same ones...I say if you wanna try to make a crossover though do it because on the dayton woofer it slowly starts to slope off at 2000 hz, but thats the lowest prefab crossover they have


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

The difference is in the crossover. The modula is more expensive to build. I have the Nat Ps sealed with no baffle step compensation. I can tell you they sound great in my room. They recommend building a couple of bass bins to set them on to give you mid bass sound reinforcement. I did this as well. All I can say for my room and setup I couldn't be more pleased. Hope that helps.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The NatP's are the poor man's Modulas...If you have the cash build the Modula.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

supermoore1025 said:


> Also wondering which one of the PE pre design build's I choose, I see alot on the site but I don't know which to choose


The 1 cubic foot box.


----------

